# sick budgie?



## budgiebebe (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello everyone I just recently got my daughter a couple of budgies. We got one baby from the pet store and a lady I knew had 3 others she was wanting to rehome. The 3 birds that we got from the lady all acted very crazy like and had a ton of energy and it has been a few weeks and the one little white girl budgie is looking terrible to me! She was very quick and energetic and now she kind of just sits around slumped. her feathers and her head look very bad to me. She looks old or something? Sorry for my ignorance when it comes to these sweet little guys, if someone could lead me in the right direction I would be so greatful! She is still eating and I do believe drinking, she is in a cage with one other budgie, one of the boys that came with her. should I separate them?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

The female budgie (the cobalt blue and white budgie that is sitting on a perch in the picture) doesn't look too old to me, she seems to be well below 1 year old. I'm not seeing anything abnormal with her, the feathers are clean and well maintained and the face also looks good.

At this point the new budgie you have purchased from the pet store should be quarantine in a separate cage and room away from the 3 budgies you have adopted, this is done as a preventative measure in case the budgie is carrying a potential illness that can be spread to the rest of your flock: 
http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html

If you notice clear signs that something is off with one (or more) of your budgies: steep decrease in activity levels and on appetite, rhythmic and pronounced tail bob, constantly being fluffed up and sleepy, duller and smaller eyes, then having your budgie examined by an avian vet specialist will be the best course of action for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your new budgies! I agree with the great advice given by Aluz. :iagree:

It's worth mentioning that since she was suddenly introduced into your home, she may be a little overwhelmed right now and is still getting her bearings. It's normal for new budgies to be quiet and shy; the other three all know each other which is why they're not scared or quiet. :thumbsup:

With time, she should settle into her environment well. 

Do you know the genders of the other budgies? 

Also, you've come to the best possible place to learn even more about these beautiful budgies! Be sure to read through the forum's "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) as well as the Budgie Articles to stay updated on the very best of budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Hope to see you around, and I hope to meet the rest of your flock, too! hoto: 

What are their names? 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I agree with aluz and StarlingWings. Your little girl looks completely healthy to me, but quarantine is still a good idea. 

In case you were wondering, her mutation is probably cobalt blue Sf (single factor) dominant pied.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If the female was housed with the male she's currently with in her previous home, then it is perfectly fine to keep them together.

The budgie that you got from the pet-store should be quarantined away from the other three you adopted.

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

